# Seiko Divers Power Reserve



## Rex (Feb 28, 2003)

Dear All

I have had a Seiko Divers 200m, SKX173 US Model, for 18 months. I cannot fault the watch but for one thing...

When I leave it for a day it stops! I don't have the same problem with any of my other autos, Omega, Tissot etc

I don't believe it to be a fault, but rather, a 'feature'...do I need to give it a good charge first, I always wind the others. Cannot be done on the 7S26 mvmt.

Any advise or guidance much appreciated.

Best Regards, Rex


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

When you say you leave it for a day is that after a night of not wearing. Not that it should make any difference. In normal day to day use a 7s26 should hold a charge resting at night and well into the next day although I have never actually tested the maximum power reserve. I will get one of my 5's out, (same movement) and put this to the test. Get back to you.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Power reserve is a funny thing.

Most of my Poljots ( P3133 mvmnt ) state about 42 hours. I have two which regularly run for 60 - don't know why?. My O&W's always manage over 35 hours.

G.


----------



## Rex (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Andy - Wore watch all evening and night and it faded at 2pm today.

Maybe I just need to be more active!

Thanks, Rex


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Try wearing it for the whole day. Then put it to rest overnight and see when it stops the following day.

I would have thought it should be ok till at least tea time.

Garry I have this huge Girrarducci/ Unitas manual wind that seems to go on for days from fully wound.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Was the Unitas a pocket watch movement?, this would perhaps explain why it runs so long - it's a big movement isn't it ?.

G.


----------



## Rex (Feb 28, 2003)

My Seiko is like my ex-girlfriend... If I had paid more attention she would still be my girlfriend.

It would seem that the watch needs a good charge and then just needs regular top ups.

Rex


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Rex, in my experience the Swiss automatics do have a longer power reserve compared to Seikos. However, Seikos are so easy to start again, just a gentle swing and off they go

Peter


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I believe part of the problem is that the 7S26 movement is not quite as efficient at translating rotor movement to spring winding as in most Swiss movements. Walking the dog for an hour a day seems to be all mine needs.


----------

